# Coco didn't make till Christmas,hope you are with your sister in rat heaven



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

Buried my little Coco 3 days ago that was so sad, today when I was clearing living room I found 3 chocolate drops which belonged to her and burst into tears. There was Rod Christmas songs on the telly and it just reminded me that sadly she didn't make it till Christmas. I haven't got any more rats so it's eally hard to live without animals. So empty,so sad,,,I'm so heartbroken,trying to remember how it feels like when I was stroking her on her face and she used stretch her front paw. I've been so blessed to had two such a good natured lovely rats: Coco and LilyRest in peace my lovely beautiful little girls.Underneath: white and beige-Coco White and black -sister Lily


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

Precious girls! I'm terribly sorry for your losses. It is never easy, but the holidays seem to make it even harder.


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

I know,I m trying to hold on to every little memory and look at videos of them when they were little.


----------



## 1a1a (May 6, 2011)

*huuug* Sorry for your loss.


----------



## PurpleGirl (Oct 12, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, what a shame; it never gets easier to lose our little furry companions.


----------



## TachisMom (Oct 17, 2012)

They were both such beauties....I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## cladcat6 (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone they were soo beautiful and good natured,a true blessing,could never have got better more affectionate rats than these two. The thought of having no more rats kills me.Lily died on the 13th May this year and Coco last week on the 6th,she lived 7 months longer than her sister. When I got Coco she was a lot smaller than Lily as she was half blind/ruby eyes and her other sisters used to steal food from her.Saying that she put weight whilst living with me and because she was always very active,very busy with climbing and jumping,she never used to pig out like Lily my be that's why she lived so much longer.Lily liked her food and she loved to jump on the window sill and sit there and look outside,she literally would go quiet and just admire big world outside,she was an adventurous soul. One day she escaped underneath bath,gone down the pipes and was running between floors,I could hear her in the living room.She was there for a few hours before she came out,thank god Coco didnt follow her,Anyway it was her biggest adventure and she was always up for exploring.Oh I miss them so much.


----------

